# Walleye trolling rods



## FishPerch46

just wondering if anyone has any recommendations on some trolling rods for walleye. I was looking for a rod to put my line counter on if that helps narrow down the search.


----------



## ManxFishing

You really don't need a high qty rod

The ugly sticks work
If you plan to pull boards with them I'd go MH
It's your choice 7 or 8'
If you fish by yourself I like the 7' it's easier on the setup and getting the boards off

My fav. trolling rod is a Cabelas gold label 7' MH
They were 14 bucks in the bargin bin. And they have worked great


----------



## FishPerch46

are they usually a pretty reliable rod? haven't used uglysticks before,but I'm willing to give them a try. thanks for the response. hope to give them a try on this years opener


----------



## pikenetter

i use 7ft muskie rods


----------



## ds541

I use the ugly stick 7' med, action, I think the model # is 1100, they have been discontinued, but you can still find them at Walmart's. great rod for the $.


----------



## syonker

Shimano Talora TLA-70M.

Medium action, 7' length.

Shimano also makes this model in a medium-light action as well.


----------



## ebijack

You did not mention if you plan on pulling dipsy's or not. They require a MH rod. 
I don't pull dipsy's anymore, I run the ugly stick ML 7 fters. They handle everything but the dipsy's, they do handle up to 8 oz bouncers over the sides of the boat though( to hard to release a dipsy with that soft tip). After going thru 4 different sets/brands of rods and using a lot of other rods on other boats, the ugly sticks still are my choice. 7 fters are much easier to handle, setting clips/removing, putting into rod compartments etc IMHO. I've tried them in the 8 ft and 9 ft versions, ended up selling those, just too dang long and cumbersome.


----------



## syonker

syonker said:


> Shimano Talora TLA-70M.
> 
> Medium action, 7' length.
> 
> Shimano also makes this model in a medium-light action as well.


I forgot to add that the foregrip on these models is 5.5" long-enough room to have your left hand above the reel to provide comfortable leverage.


----------



## yellowbelly80

i use okumas from northwoods they were 15.00 a pop and for pulling inlines and boards they are great
http://northwoodsoutlet.net/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=78_168_170&product_id=2239


----------



## FishPerch46

so what I'm hearing is a 7 ft medium action rod should do me well. any recommendations for reels for these rods


----------



## Ralph Smith

yellowbelly80 said:


> i use okumas from northwoods they were 15.00 a pop and for pulling inlines and boards they are great
> http://northwoodsoutlet.net/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=78_168_170&product_id=2239


I like the 7 footers, only 9.99 on sale. Looks like right now the diawas are only 9.99, half off. Might make a run


----------



## FishPerch46

Where are they only 10 dollars?? i went to that website and i still see them for 16


----------



## FishPerch46

FishPerch46 said:


> Where are they only 10 dollars?? i went to that website and i still see them for 16


never mind i am an idiot! forget i even said that


----------



## yellowbelly80

Ralph Smith said:


> I like the 7 footers, only 9.99 on sale. Looks like right now the diawas are only 9.99, half off. Might make a run


im gonna be up there Saturday,cant go up to that area without a stop


----------



## Cat Power

I bought 6 brand new - Cabelas Depthmaster 8'6" Telescoping rods last year and they are too long IMO for my 18' boat. I only used them twice, so I'm hoping I like them better the more I use them.

They do have a lot of backbone for pulling boards

wish I would've bought 7'6" footers though


----------



## FishPerch46

yea i have plenty of backbone. I'm planning on only running two boards, one on each side and 2 straight back


----------



## FishPerch46

how far away from grand rapids is the store


----------



## syonker

FishPerch46 said:


> so what I'm hearing is a 7 ft medium action rod should do me well. any recommendations for reels for these rods


For a reel either the Daiwa SG27LCB3W or the SG17LCB3W would work too.

The "W" means walleye handle.


----------



## UBDSLO1

Cat Power said:


> I bought 6 brand new - Cabelas Depthmaster 8'6" Telescoping rods last year and they are too long IMO for my 18' boat. I only used them twice, so I'm hoping I like them better the more I use them.
> 
> They do have a lot of backbone for pulling boards
> 
> wish I would've bought 7'6" footers though


My boat is 16 foot and I run the Gander Mountain 8' 6" planer board rod. For me, I wouldn't want any shorter. I run 3 rods on each side, deep divers up close and stickbaits to the side.


----------



## sylvan19

I use the Cabela's 8ft medium action Depthmaster trolling rods. All of them are paired up with a Diawa Accudepth 27LC reel it's a good set up for boards. I also use them to pull bottom bouncers on the St. Clair River.


----------

